

iOS 7 Accessibility Improvements for Switch Users  - shawndumas
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZ_nyIwep0k

======
shawndumas
"Tecla is a set of tools that provides access to mobile devices, such as
smartphones and tablets, for those who are unable to manipulate them due to
disease or disability.

With Tecla, you can take control of your mobile device using the interfaces
you are already familiar with, such as your wheelchair driving controls or
adapted switches."

[http://komodoopenlab.com/tecla/](http://komodoopenlab.com/tecla/)

